

Can someone help me scrape this FCC website - adysan

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.fcc.gov&#x2F;oetcf&#x2F;eas&#x2F;reports&#x2F;GenericSearch.cfm?calledFromFrame=N<p>I regularly perform searches on this FCC website, which allows me to see new submissions from various companies. I&#x27;m not good at web stuff so was wondering if someone can help me figure out a way to automate this process? All I want is to run a few searches once every day and be notified if a new entry pops up in the results.<p>e.g you can try looking for the new iPhones. They lifted the embargo on 9&#x2F;9, same day they announced the new iPhones.
======
oxalo
Try these things: [https://monitorbook.com/](https://monitorbook.com/) or
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn/](https://github.com/cantino/huginn/)

~~~
adysan
Thanks but the search terms are not in the URL, so I guess monitorhook will
not work. About the github repo, that's exactly why I asked here, I'm not good
at that kinda stuff.

This is sorta public interest, I guess more than one person might be
interested in monitoring new product releases before they're announced. Apple
executes it well, but most companies don't. Products end up here months in
advance of public announcement.

------
tuxlinuxien
I don't know is there are any tools ready-to-use that can help you doing this.
But if you have some knowledge about programming, you can look for some libs
(for python, ruby, nodejs, shell, etc...).

